# Commercial electrified security fence



## vegas paul (Dec 29, 2009)

What requirements do you enforce for commercial electrified security fences, other than per the mfg. installation instructions?  NEC doesn't specifically address it (that I can find) other than general wiring principles.


----------



## cda (Dec 29, 2009)

Re: Commercial electrified security fence

zoning, other city codes, do they allow it ?????

Kind of like Concertina razor wire is not allowed in some cities


----------



## vegas paul (Dec 29, 2009)

Re: Commercial electrified security fence

In this case, yes... industrial area.


----------



## north star (Dec 29, 2009)

Re: Commercial electrified security fence

*Paul,*

*I don't have my OSHA book in front of me,  but I seem to
recall that signage is required on these type of fencing
installations, requiring notification that the fencing IS
electrically charged and to what voltage.    The size
and quantity of signs required is also a factor!*

*Also, as cda has stated, what zoning or other municipal
ordinances are in-place in your locale?*


----------



## jpranch (Dec 29, 2009)

Re: Commercial electrified security fence

I wonder how this works for a person that is sight impaired? Signage surly will not work.


----------

